# Not too pretty, but oh so hot......



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I was having a discussion with my husband. Celebrity women who are not classically beautiful but who are still considered hot....... Can you think of anyone like that.....


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Diane lane.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

chillymorn69 said:


> Diane lane.


Can you add a photo and why you think she's hot.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Janine Turner - Pretty face but short hair cut made her look like a guy.


----------



## stixx (Mar 20, 2017)

Rosie O'Donnell- I mean look at those eyes.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

stixx said:


> Rosie O'Donnell- I mean look at those eyes.


I can't find the barf emoji!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

stixx said:


> Rosie O'Donnell- I mean look at those eyes.


But to do that you have to get past all that fat


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Sara Jessica Parker in Honeymoon in Vegas, comes to mind.


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

This lady called Mary Beard was dubbed 'too ugly for TV' by one of the more unpleasant British tabloids. She is a classicist who makes documentaries on the Romans for the BBC



All I see is a very attractive middle aged woman with beautiful hair and smile. My husband thinks she's striking.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I don't pay attention to celebrities, but I consider "pretty" to be purely physical appearance, while "hot" includes personality. To me they are related, a pretty woman is more likely to seem hot to me, but its possible for an average appearance woman to seem hot if her personality is great.


----------



## AussieRN (Mar 28, 2013)

Beautiful and attractive are two different things. You can be incredibly attractive without being terribly beautiful, and visa versa.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

NextTimeAround said:


> Can you add a photo and why you think she's hot.


Just google her.

And you will see why shes hot. I guess she seems more cute with a slim nice figure . 

I like cute over beautiful.

Cute,beautiful,glamours,pretty.

Its still only skin deep. If your ulgy on the inside it eventually bleeds through the older i get the sooner i see it in people. Scary theres a lot of pretty/ugly people out there.


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

Sara Jessica Parker. Although it looks like she had some work done, she had a horse face but a great body. Now her nose is different as are a few other features on her.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I thought maybe Jessica Lange, particularly in her heyday, would be long in this category.

Or Scarlett Johanson.

SJP I have always found her annoying even though I was a big fan of SATC. And in the HBO seris "Divorce" I feel like she's playing Carrie all over again. But since I had read before that she has no appeal among men, it's good to know that that's not true.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

stixx said:


> Rosie O'Donnell- I mean look at those eyes.



Surely, you jest. How can anyone even kiss her, you can't find her lips! Also, I have not read much about her that is endearing.

But maybe you can explain the attraction.

I'm curious about the little "je ne sais quoi"s that attract men.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

NextTimeAround said:


> I was having a discussion with my husband. Celebrity women who are not classically beautiful but who are still considered hot....... Can you think of anyone like that.....


*In that context, I can certainly remember some of my college frat brothers offering up commentary that "while none of them had ever gone to bed with a "homely" woman, that they sure as hell had woken up alongside a bunch of them!"

I'm guessing that some awfully strange things just happen in the middle of the night!*


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

arbitrator said:


> *In that context, I can certainly remember some of my college frat brothers offering up commentary that "while none of them had ever gone to bed with a "homely" woman, that they sure as hell had woken up alongside a bunch of them!"
> 
> I'm guessing that some awfully strange things just happen in the middle of the night!*


My borther always expressed concern about how much time it took for a woman to get ready for a date.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Stixx we are banning you from manhood, turn in your card...lol


----------



## wild jade (Jun 21, 2016)

NextTimeAround said:


> I'm curious about the little "je ne sais quoi"s that attract men.


In my admittedly limited experience, it isn't really looks but vibe. I've been both irresistible and a total turn off -- all without any change to makeup or wardrobe, just in mood and what I'm projecting at the time. 

I also think men, like women, are very individual in their tastes. Although you are almost guaranteed to capture a man's attention by playing to the "hot" style of dress (heels, tight clothes, skin showing) and poses (just look in any men's magazine out there), where all women end up looking pretty much the same, that extra "je ne sais quoi" seems to me to be quite individual.


----------



## wild jade (Jun 21, 2016)

arbitrator said:


> *In that context, I can certainly remember some of my college frat brothers offering up commentary that "while none of them had ever gone to bed with a "homely" woman, that they sure as hell had woken up alongside a bunch of them!"
> 
> I'm guessing that some awfully strange things just happen in the middle of the night!*


LOL. Men are super easy to fool that way, as they don't usually see anything beyond the dress, heels and make-up. And virtually every woman can capture that men's magazine look with the right clothes, and posing.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

NextTimeAround said:


> My brother always expressed concern about how much time it took for a woman to get ready for a date.


*Hopefully, all of that "gussying-up" that most women spend countless hours doing ain't exactly indicative of the degree of homeliness that they possess!

If so, we should have all gotten into the cosmetics industry a very long time ago! As we missed out on a sheer fortune!

Now in Old Arb's case, whenever I'm primping to "go out," I don't really need cosmetics at all ~ I only need a damned sandblaster and a vat of disinfectant!!*


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

wild jade said:


> LOL. Men are super easy to fool that way, as they don't usually see anything beyond the dress, heels and make-up. And virtually every woman can capture that men's magazine look with the right clothes, and posing.


Maybe yes, maybe, no. If you read the comment section of the Daily Mail, a lot of the male commenters are not too complimentary of the celebrities that are featured in DM's non stories.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Nothing is more important to me than someone seeming happy, and in particular happy to be with me. A flirtatious smile means more than all the high heels, makeup, and low cut dresses in the world. 







NextTimeAround said:


> Surely, you jest. How can anyone even kiss her, you can't find her lips! Also, I have not read much about her that is endearing.
> 
> But maybe you can explain the attraction.
> 
> I'm curious about the little "je ne sais quoi"s that attract men.


----------



## wild jade (Jun 21, 2016)

NextTimeAround said:


> Maybe yes, maybe, no. If you read the comment section of the Daily Mail, a lot of the male commenters are not too complimentary of the celebrities that are featured in DM's non stories.


Hard to take those sour grapes too seriously, don't you think?


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Some celebrity actresses who may not be considered the prettiest can pull off the 'oh so hot...' Ellen Barkin in Sea Of Love comes to mind.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

arbitrator said:


> *In that context, I can certainly remember some of my college frat brothers offering up commentary that "while none of them had ever gone to bed with a "homely" woman, that they sure as hell had woken up alongside a bunch of them!"
> 
> I'm guessing that some awfully strange things just happen in the middle of the night!*


That's what you call coyote ugly! When you wake up spooning with an ugly one you would just as soon chew your own arm off so you can get out of there without waking her up!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Cooper said:


> That's what you call coyote ugly! When you wake up spooning with an ugly one you would just as soon chew your own arm off so you can get out of there without waking her up!


*And if memory serves me correctly in due respect to that statement, and speaking, of course, from the purely figurative standpoint, quite a few of those college frat men, did in fact, appear to have been what I'd refer to as "upper limb amputees!"*


----------



## wild jade (Jun 21, 2016)

arbitrator said:


> *And if memory serves me correctly in due respect to that statement, and speaking, of course, from the purely figurative standpoint, quite a few of those college frat men, did in fact, appear to have been what I'd refer to as "upper limb amputees!"*


The price you have to pay for being drunk, stupid and coyote ugly.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

wild jade said:


> Hard to take those sour grapes too seriously, don't you think?


Some of the comments can really be funny. I don't contemplate whether they have sour grapes or not.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

How about the earthiness of Jemima Kirk?

http://www.hawtcelebs.com/wp-conten...ke-at-the-wolfpack-premiere-in-new-york_1.jpg


----------

